# Sigma 70mm f/2.8 DG Macro Art Preorders Start On May 11



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 8, 2018)

```
The Sigma 70mm f/2.8 DG Macro Art series lens which was<a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/sigma-announces-the-70mm-f-2-8-dg-macro-art-series-lens-development/"> announced ahead of CP+ in February</a> of this year will finally be available for preorder on Friday, May 11, 2018. Pricing for the new lens will likely have to wait until the preorders open up.</p>
<p class="fs16 OpenSans-600-normal product-highlights-header"><strong>Product Highlights</strong></p>
<ul class="top-section-list" data-selenium="highlightList">
<li class="top-section-list-item">EF-Mount Lens/Full-Frame Format</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Aperture Range: f/2.8 to f/22</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Two FLD Elements, Two SLD Elements</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Low Dispersion and Aspherical Elements</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Super Multi-Layer Coating</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">1:1 Magnification, 10.2″ Min. Focus</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Coreless DC AF Motor, Manual Override</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Weather-Sealed, Brass Bayonet Mount</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Rounded 9-Blade Diaphragm</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Compatible with Sigma USB Dock</li>
</ul>
<p><strong><a href="https://bhpho.to/2wnpalv">Preorder the Sigma 70mm f/2.8 DG Macro Art Starting May 11, 2018</a></strong>.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Chaitanya (May 8, 2018)

Eagre to find out what real pricing is going to be, as that leaked price by European store looks quite exhorbitant.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Jun 5, 2018)

There doesn't seem to be a lot of stir around this lens, but for what it's worth, B&H (US) has it in stock. I'll likely buy one.


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 5, 2018)

No IS? Externally focusing? Seems like a more dedicated tripod/rail setup sort of macro instrument. 

I'm on the casual side of macro, which means a compact footprint and IS, and both my 100L (1x macro) and 24-70 f/4L (0.7x macro @ 70mm) tick those boxes. This doesn't.

I would love to see a wide FL macro for EF -- a new compact macro, if you will. The use of 50 compact macro for reproduction work is (I assume) dying out, but casual food/travel macro photography is absolutely blowing up right now. A shorter FL macro = shorter working distance, which for casual food work is a _plus_: you don't have to get up from your seat in the restaurant. 

So, yeah. I might actually buy a FF equivalent of the recent two crop illuminated macros.

- A


----------



## chrysoberyl (Jun 5, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> No IS? Externally focusing? Seems like a more dedicated tripod/rail setup sort of macro instrument.
> 
> I'm on the casual side of macro, which means a compact footprint and IS, and both my 100L (1x macro) and 24-70 f/4L (0.7x macro @ 70mm) tick those boxes. This doesn't.
> 
> - A



Externally focusing means little or no focus breathing, which the 100L has in spades. My Milvus 100 externally focuses and I do not find that problematic. I do not use IS for macro because it just wasn't effective for macro. Could be it was the coffee...

Since I got my Sigma 180, the 100L has always seemed - well, lesser resolution.

My concern is the focus by wire. If Sigma botched that, back it goes!

I would have preferred a 50mm macro, but that may take even longer than the 50mm you desire, approximately an eternity.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Jun 5, 2018)

This is optional: '_the separate 65mm Macro Flash Adapter_'. It is so optional that it isn't available.


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 5, 2018)

chrysoberyl said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > No IS? Externally focusing? Seems like a more dedicated tripod/rail setup sort of macro instrument.
> ...



100% Agree.

Yep, when I see externally focusing, it's a big neon sign for me to stay away: 'This is for the folks that make a day of it.' 

I don't focus stack. I don't illuminate. I snap lizards and flowers when I'm on a hike -- stop and pop and move on. See attached for the most casual of macro work I reel in. I might wait a moment for wind to die down or chip and reshoot if I didn't stop down enough for enough macro DOF. But none of these shots took more than 10-15 seconds from "maybe I'll shoot that" to done and moving on.

- A
_
P.S. This was a smash and grab auto rescale in Mac OS Preview. It somewhat murders detail -- the real shots are delightfully sharper than this._


----------



## Arty (Jun 6, 2018)

I am really interested n this lens, but want to see more user and other reviews. How is the AF? 
I have the Sigma 50 macro, but may want this one as well if it is impressively sharp.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Jun 7, 2018)

Initial impressions:

1. This lens balances nicely on my 80D.
2. This is my first 'focus-by-wire' lens, so I didn't know exactly what to expect. For macro distances, the AF seems dead on and it focuses fairly quickly. It may be useful for insects and trusting lizards.
3. For MF, the throw appears to be way over 360 degrees, and it doesn't seem to have noticeable slop. I like it.
4. It is sharp.


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 7, 2018)

chrysoberyl said:


> Initial impressions:
> 
> 1. This lens balances nicely on my 80D.
> 2. This is my first 'focus-by-wire' lens, so I didn't know exactly what to expect. For macro distances, the AF seems dead on and it focuses fairly quickly. It may be useful for insects and trusting lizards.
> ...



How do you feel about using it handheld? If not favorably (for non-focus-stacking reasons), is it more about the lack of IS or more about the externally focusing weight/feel in your hands?

- A


----------



## chrysoberyl (Jun 7, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> How do you feel about using it handheld? If not favorably (for non-focus-stacking reasons), is it more about the lack of IS or more about the externally focusing weight/feel in your hands?
> 
> - A



I will likely use it quite a lot handheld, but I will brace myself on a knee or whatever. I have used my Milvus 100 handheld, too, but this lens will be easier since it has a seemingly accurate AF.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Jun 8, 2018)

I tested the 80D AF with this lens yesterday. I focused on the purple/white boundary of the tendril/petal. Here is the image resized so I can post here.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Jun 8, 2018)

Here is the same shot cropped.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Jun 8, 2018)

Next I approximated MWD and shot wide open.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Jun 8, 2018)

And here is that shot cropped.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Jun 8, 2018)

Next I shot at f/5.6 to see how much sharper it is. Here it is cropped. I don't see a great deal of difference in detail. I did not refocus, so as to see if spherical aberration is present. I don't see that, either.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Jul 10, 2018)

I used the AF a fair amount, to get a feel for it. It is somewhat slow, but I'm pleased. This is a small insect; it is resting on a Bee Balm (Monarda fistulosa).


----------



## BeenThere (Jul 10, 2018)

With tripod macro work the slow focus may not be a big issue and could be more accurate with less possibility of overshoot using a high speed AF motor.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Jul 10, 2018)

BeenThere said:


> With tripod macro work the slow focus may not be a big issue and could be more accurate with less possibility of overshoot using a high speed AF motor.



Usually, my macro work is on tripod, but this one was hand-held. This little lens shows promise. My technique is what needs improvement.


----------



## BeenThere (Jul 10, 2018)

chrysoberyl said:


> BeenThere said:
> 
> 
> > With tripod macro work the slow focus may not be a big issue and could be more accurate with less possibility of overshoot using a high speed AF motor.
> ...


Nice shot! You have steady hands to capture this image.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Jul 10, 2018)

BeenThere said:


> Nice shot! You have steady hands to capture this image.



Thank you! I was focused on bracing myself instead of focusing the lens. I need to work on my keeper rate.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Oct 11, 2018)

An update: I have used this lens a fair amount and have gotten used to the sloppy MF. I do like the long throw and the AF is dead on with my 5D IV and 80D.

Recently I went back to shooting wildflowers with my Milvus 100 and wondered why the images were not as sharp as usual. I then did a comparison and am surprised that the Sigma is noticeably sharper. I am considering selling the Milvus. I am also wondering when Sigma will offer a 'R' mount conversions.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Sep 10, 2019)

Sundew near the Blue Ridge Parkway in North Carolina.


----------

